# The Sky Warriors of Fenris by Spellscape



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all

Here is my repost and new models for my SW army

And how current state


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

If someone interested - I can post WIP for new models


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Spellscape said:


> If someone interested - I can post WIP for new models


A great looking army. WIP pictures would be great!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with Reaper, wonderful models! I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Solid looking work there.

The Land Speeders appear to be a darker shade than the Marines, which seems a little odd to me.


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all

Here is finished rhinos for my army.

































More photos you can always find on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2012/02/sky-warriors-of-fenris-rhinos.html

And here is what I plan to paint in future


----------



## GreaterDragon (Oct 27, 2011)

Those are some smooth colors. Great work everywhere. Mind sharing a few of your painting techniques and habits?


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

I think I'll try to make some kind tutorial later. I still have at least 1 Rhino to paint


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is my latest addition to the Space Wolves Army


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

These look great, well done indeed. I really like the grey you've managed to achieve and the weathering looks good too.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with RC. The newest chap is a wonderful addition.


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

coming soon


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

I've assembled (reconstructed) old MK I Rhino


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking forward to the old rhino, I have a few of them in the depths of my hobby cupboards.


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

And here is s my newest Wolf Guard. And for now last one, I still trying to build 1000 pts army so I won't need more before I'll get more tactical packs of Grey Hunters/ Blood Claws.
Also this one is 1st plastic one.









































as usual more photos (and all others) can be found on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Another nice looking piece man!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Great painting as usual. That Wolf Guard looks fab.


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is my current progress on my army. You can see converted TL Plasma/Las Cannon turret on razorback.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice conversion on the turret mate.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Really nice work here + rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fantastic looking army. That's actually a great idea for the razorback. I have a spare plasma cannon from the venerable dread. Great work all around.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

great work. the painting is excellent. I love the old skool rhino too, looking forward to seeing that painted up!


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi 
and again new update on army building

I had some problems with painting my Grey Hunters pack (sometimes it's so hard to paint), but I was able to assemble and prime other models for my army


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice job man, really great looking army there ~+ rep


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Dagmire said:


> Nice job man, really great looking army there ~+ rep


seconded


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Beautiful work on the wolfguard Spellscape!

Those Grey Hunters look they are going to turn out just as good. Cant wait to see some closer pics when they get finished.

I have never been one that liked the old school Rhinos, they just seemed way to small for my taste, nonetheless, Im sure you will do a wonderful job on it.

+ Rep

Regards,
DoE


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Epic job mate, fantastic looking wolves+rep:grin:


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all

After long painting hiatus I'm slowly returning to painting again. After such long period it looks like you forgot everything you knew about painting before.
For now I don't have 100% completed works but have some photos of my current work.
Here is some Space Wolves base coats

























My pride - MK I Razorback - restored and ready for priming

























And also all Space Wolves need ships to track their enemies - so here it is, my Battlefleet Gothic starter fleet.









If images don't work you can find all on my blog 
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2012/05/army-for-40k-tournament-part-7.html


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all

Now I have 20 Thunderhawks  

































And here is small sneak-peak on my next work


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice job. Looks like you have been very very busy. +Rep!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

some nice looking stuff comming frm this blog, keep it comming man!


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hunter Class Destroyers

























On Patrol near Fenris








And also on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2012/05/hunters-finished.html


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good use of accents to add interest to the ships.

The paws on the base labels are excellent.


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you 
paws are standard SW decals


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all
Here is my latest addition to Space Wolves Gothic Battlefleet. Gladius Class Frigate Squadron








































And also on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2012/05/gladius-class-frigate-squadron.html


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fleet is looking awesome man! I will echo Dave's comments on the added details. The spot colors really add quite a lot to the models.


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all
It's been a while since my last update to Sky Warriors Battle Fleet. Now I just finished my Asaheim, Engir and Morkai - Nova Class Frigates Squadron. Only capital ships left (3 Strike cruisers and 1 Battlebarge)










































And also on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2012/06/nova-class-frigates.html


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Strike Cruiser Morkai
































and more photos on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2012/07/strike-cruiser-morkai.html


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Some amazing painting throughout this, the colours are REALLY smooth and well blended, it makes them exceptionally nice to look at! Quality stuff! 

+ Rep


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all

Here is my new BFG Strike Cruiser Stormblade.

























also 2 new ships detected 









more photos om my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2012/07/strike-cruiser-stormblade.html


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Fantastic work from the top down. Especially love the clean paint, I am a big fan of that.


----------



## Warmonger (Jul 6, 2012)

Man before I read this blog I hated wolves. Now though I am just amazed what you have done to the Mk1 rhino and Razorback are epic and I really love the way your paint looks. Damn you to hell now I gotta go buy a pack of wolves...I mean Tau thats what I said Tau :good:


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all

Here is my new BFG Strike Cruiser of Ragnar Blackmane - Stormwolf.
Only Battlebarge left now 









































More photos on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2012/07/strike-cruiser-stormwolf.html


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the green spot colour; it compliments the grey scheme well.


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all

As simple non painting activity I've made these 2 Grey Hunters with Plasma Guns for my army.


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all

Here I present you my flagship Battlebarge The Pride Of Fenris. Flagship of The Great Wolf Logan Grimnar.
For a first time in my life I can say that I finished painting any army. I just don't have ANY Space Marines Battlefleet Gothinc ship to paint. So it took me 2 months to paint it.
Now I want to paint something else and play few games with my Sky Warriors of Fenris battle fleet.
There are so many photos - I could only post 5 here , so if you want more photos please visit my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2012/07/battlebarge-pride-of-fenris-and.html


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I haven't commented in a while, but I must say that all of the ships in your Fleet look fantastic. I love the lime green spot color on the engines on the strike cruiser.


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> I haven't commented in a while, but I must say that all of the ships in your Fleet look fantastic. I love the lime green spot color on the engines on the strike cruiser.


Thank you. It's Ragnar's ship


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

My ships and fleet now in [BFG] GothiComp Gran finals !

Please vote for the ships& fleets you like - help spread BFG !
http://www.forum.specialist-arms.com/index.php?board=57.0


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

I won best fleet with my Space Wolves!

Fleet category
IE. Space Wolves fleet by Svyatoslav Karyagin / Spellscape
http://www.forum.specialist-arms.com/index.php?topic=4346.120


Full fleet can be found on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2012/07/battlebarge-pride-of-fenris-and.html


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats mate! Well deserved.


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all

Here is photos of my 2 Space Wolves Wolf Guard terminators for Terminator armour challenge

























and all terminators I've painted









Much more photos on my blog

Spellscape Miniatures: Terminator Armour Challenge Final Photos , Space Wolves Wolf Guard Terminators


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Very nice work on these. keep it up


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all
After long hiatus - here is my 1st work for my SW army
































More photos on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2014/11/fenrisian-wolves-for-my-sky-warriors-of.html


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Cyber Wolf 

























and more on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2014/12/the-sky-warriors-of-fenris-cyber-wolf.html


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

All armies need common people to function - here is mine Aquila Shuttle Pilot
















And Current version and one I've painted 8+ years ago












More photos you can find on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2016/02/aquila-shuttle-pilot.html


----------

